# 7D and 5DmarkII



## psycho5 (Dec 11, 2011)

hey all:

so my mother asked me today to find something special for my graduation (next week) and so she splurged on the 5DmkII kit w/ 24-105 from Amazon ($2850 shipped).

I'm wondering if I should sell the 7D? I love the camera, but my question is if I will miss any features that the 5D doesn't have? I don't need two camera bodies as I am not a wedding photographer, jounalist, etc... that need the security of a second body. When my 60D was stolen in Hawaii last year, my iPhone4 saved the rest of the trip even though I was cursing all the time at the fact that I had ZERO control over exposure, focus, focal length and everything else we all love our DSLR's for...but that's another story in itself.

My last camera was a 60D and was completely happy with the AF and quite honestly, I don't use any of the advanced AF features of the 7D other than center point AF, and I never shoot in burst. Given my shooting preferences, is the 5Dmk2's AF just like the 60D or is it the abysmal AF that everyone seems to complain about?


A good friened of mine who has the 5DmkII keeps telling me the AF is fine but can't back it up with a good explanation


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 11, 2011)

The 5DII AF is just shy of the 60D in terms of performance. If you're going to shoot center point, don't need to track moving subjects, and don't need the 1.6x crop factor for focal length-limited shots (e.g. small birds), it would make sense to sell the 7D and put that money toward another lens.


----------



## psycho5 (Dec 11, 2011)

neuroanatomist said:


> The 5DII AF is just shy of the 60D in terms of performance. If you're going to shoot center point, don't need to track moving subjects, and don't need the 1.6x crop factor for focal length-limited shots (e.g. small birds), it would make sense to sell the 7D and put that money toward another lens.



"just shy of 60D"... i'm wondering my how much? now i'm getting scared. However, I used the 5D2 only once at a get together with friends and didn't notice anything wrong with AF.

I don't shoot sports, kids, or birds in flight... the best work I do is in abstracts, textures, portraits, and landscapes.


----------



## EOBeav (Dec 11, 2011)

psycho5 said:


> so my mother asked me today to find something special for my graduation (next week) and so she splurged on the 5DmkII kit w/ 24-105 from Amazon ($2850 shipped).



Dang. So is it too late for your mom to adopt me?


----------



## niccyboy (Dec 11, 2011)

What are you shooting?

I have both bodies and I barely use my 7d. I do not shoot sports or birds, i specialise in editorial, advertising, photojournalism and product photography.... none of which i have any issues with my 5d.... sure i'd love more focus points... and sure the focus has nothing on the 7..... but the improvements in colour and low light far outweigh that problem. 

This is for my use anyway..

I've been meaning to sell my 7d... but i just never get around to it.... the 5d2 is a great body though. 

Enjoy it... sell the 7 and buy a nice prime


----------



## briansquibb (Dec 11, 2011)

No need to be frightened of the 5DII AF.

The AF is fine - just that the 7D is better when it comes to moving objects.

I had the 5DII before my 7D as was shooting moving objects without problem. It is only when the conditions are adverse that you will notice the difference.

If you are shooting relatively static items you should have no problem. And there is always focussing manually ....

5DII, 70-200 f/2.8 II, 25sec, iso 800, f5.6


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 11, 2011)

psycho5 said:


> I don't shoot sports, kids, or birds in flight... the best work I do is in abstracts, textures, portraits, and landscapes.



Then the 5DII AF will do great. Its downfall is moving subjects - running toddlers, sports, etc. For static subjects, I find the 5DII to be very accurate.


----------



## Maui5150 (Dec 11, 2011)

I opted for the 5D MKII about a week ago... I was torn waiting for either a 5D MKIII with improved AF or a 7D MK II with improved IQ... 

In the end, even though I do shoot some sports, it will come up to me to improve my shooting abilities to maximize the 5Ds AF, but my IQ has been improved across the voard.


----------



## Isaac (Dec 11, 2011)

I think:

1st prize: wait for 5D mark III kit in a few months
2nd prize: go with the 5D mark II kit now, sell the 7D and put the money towards a great lens


----------



## UncleFester (Dec 11, 2011)

I'd keep the 7D just for it's off-camera flash control. The 5D does not have that.


----------



## wickidwombat (Dec 12, 2011)

The 5D2 AF is only problematic in certain situations, by the sound of it your shooting style is not likely to encounter these limitations very often so I wouldnt worry about it, I think all the benefits of the 5D will far outweigh the negatives which you most likely will not run into anyway shooting the way you described, I agree if you dont have a use for the 7D as a second body then sell it and any EF-S lenses and get some sweet L glass on the 5D2


----------

